# changing wheels



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

If i change wheels on a car that has standard alloys would it affect my insurance.
Obviously i would inform my insurance company.
Was thinking of after market alloy wheels rather than a manufacturer set for winter.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't know if it will change the premium, but you're better off telling them. 

If you change them for different oem ones, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Extremely unlikely unless your particular insurer is against anything they see as a modification. Ring and ask, they will tell you, most likely will have no affect 

As above if it's other oem ones I wouldn't bother, they wouldn't know either way if it came down to it in that case. Bare in mind depending on what aftermarket options you are looking at, most are far poorer quality than oem wheels. So do some research on the brand, don't touch non branded eBay specials, might look amazing but they are made of cheese


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

https://www.abi.org.uk/Insurance-an...~/media/4621107A11034C2E98AD503657A699FB.ashx


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> https://www.abi.org.uk/Insurance-an...~/media/4621107A11034C2E98AD503657A699FB.ashx


Thanks for that, could be a problem if going from 15 inch to 17 inch wheels then.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

bigalc said:


> Thanks for that, could be a problem if going from 15 inch to 17 inch wheels then.


We reading the same thing ? All the document says that I can see relates to fitting winter tyres, doesn't mention wheels at all or sizes of any kind


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Clancy said:


> We reading the same thing ? All the document says that I can see relates to fitting winter tyres, doesn't mention wheels at all or sizes of any kind


When you look at the individual insurance companies most say there isn't a problem if changing tyres AND wheels to the same size, so i think it may cost extra going to 17 inch wheels.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I trust insurers as much as I do Estate Agents 

If in doubt ask, what's the worst that happens they charge a few quid. Don't ever give them a reason to invalidate a policy.


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

I've been looking into getting winter wheels and tyres. 

Going from the OEM 17" with Michelin sports to 16" OEM with Michelin primacy Alpins all round. 

However, I wont be as the insurer wants to charge a large additional premium which seems unfair. I know the change in alloys maybe the difference but they are lower value and from the same model of car!

My point is I'd be very surprised if you're not slapped with a premium increase!


----------

